# Cream/whipped soap confusion



## lolaM (Dec 28, 2018)

I’m a bit confused about the difference between the two? 
I’ve made the 
whipped cream soap paste from the ‘Humblebee & me’ site and would like to proceed to the phase of melting and whipping.
Im confused as she says it’s ready to use right away after you whip it. everything else I’ve read on the topic say to let it ‘rot’ for 8+weeks.
Can it be used immediately?
Is her method and actual soap different from say ‘Lindys’ tutorial on here since she says hers is not a whipped soap?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 28, 2018)

Cream soap is soap that's high in stearic and palmitic acids and usually made with a blend of KOH and NaOH and more water than the usual bar soap. Cream soap can be whipped or not whipped as you please. Many shave soaps are basically cream soaps that aren't whipped, for example. 

A high stearic-palmitic soap will change a lot as it ages whether you're talking about solid bar soap or softer cream and shave soaps. That's why people like to let it sit for weeks or months before using it. 

The Humblebee cream soap is considerably lower in stearic and palmitic acids than most cream soaps. It's actually more like a regular bar soap except made with about 50% KOH. I suspect the low stearic-palmitic content in her recipe might be why she's less concerned about waiting a long while before whipping and using this soap.

Every so often, I see people make a regular type of soap with cow's cream as an ingredient and call it "cream soap." It's not at all the same thing.


----------



## lolaM (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks DeeAnna. Your a wealth of information!!!! 
So I guess I will go ahead and whip er up right away and maybe stash half of it for a couple of months and see how the two compare.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 28, 2018)

Faith Oriold (a member here on SMF, but doesn't post much anymore) did some trials with various recipes for cream soap. Speaking from memory, I recall she said recipes that were low in stearic-palmitic weren't as stable. Recipes that were lower in these fatty acids tended to separate and form translucent and opaque layers or streaks. The rule of thumb I've heard was to shoot for around 50% palmitic-stearic for good, long term results.

I think your idea is good to whip some and stash some, so you can compare.


----------



## lolaM (Dec 30, 2018)

I just wanted to let you know DeeAnna that the cream soap turned out really lovely in the end. I used some just on my hands and they felt super moistured afterwards. I’m really pleased with the results!
I have packed away the majority of it in a Tupperware container and shall peek in on it in 4 weeks and report on how it’s changed! 
Next time I make a batch I will follow your rule of thumb and go with the 50% stearic and see how they compare.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2018)

As DeeAnna stated, some people make soap with cow's cream.
I make an aloe/cream bar that is regular cp soap made with aloe juice and cow's cream and call it Aloe Cream soap.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi All - I made Humblebee's recipe and would give it a "B" relative to what I hoped for  - i find it is yielded rather weak fluff - if that makes any sense - let me see if I can come up with a comparison:

My Mom used to make what she called a "boiled" frosting - which was basically a hot sugar syrup into which egg whites were beaten - it turned into a very robust fluff.  It was not tough, but when you scooped it with a spoon it had some drag to it.  When you ate it, it did not disappear like cotton candy, but sort of dissolved.  

Some of the cheaper "cool-whip" alternatives are what I would call a weak fluff.  There is no resistance when you scoop a spoon into it, it seems all air, and when you eat it, it just disappears.  

Does that make any sense at all?  

Much like "cool-whip" type stuff, my Humblebee was "weak".  I felt like I had to use a lot to get a satisfying lather going.  

@lolaM are you happy with yours?  Thanks, all the best, Clarice


----------



## lolaM (Feb 15, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Hi All - I made Humblebee's recipe and would give it a "B" relative to what I hoped for  - i find it is yielded rather weak fluff - if that makes any sense - let me see if I can come up with a comparison:
> 
> My Mom used to make what she called a "boiled" frosting - which was basically a hot sugar syrup into which egg whites were beaten - it turned into a very robust fluff.  It was not tough, but when you scooped it with a spoon it had some drag to it.  When you ate it, it did not disappear like cotton candy, but sort of dissolved.
> 
> ...


Hey Clarice,
Well I did like it at first, but I think I was just pleased with it being my first cream soap effort.
But I will not be making it again. Mine too seems to be full of air but rather than a cool whip consistently it’s more like a ‘dessert mousse’ I can barely get a lather from it all.
I’m using it as the base of a scrub and I do like the end result. Skin feels clean smooth and moisturized.
I’m sure however there are far better options out there.
I’ve since joined the yahoo cream soap group and will no doubt try one of there recipes next.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 15, 2019)

How on earth did you get into the yahoo forum?  I had heard it was super exclusive?  

I agree re Humblebee - I will not make it again.  It is OK - but not what I wanted.  I was looking for something I could turn into a soapy exfoliant.  Folks might like it as a scented whip without the exfoliant benefits - so I may play with that.


----------

